# What are some ingredeints to make homemade hoof oil



## 101horses (Aug 24, 2012)

I am trying to stalk up on my horse supplies because right now I don't have a lot.I don't have a lot of money for everything either so I have been making homemade stuff.So far I have homemade fly spray and mane and tail detangler and all I need now is hoof oil.So if anyone has some homemade hoof oil that you dont have to go out and buy all these things to make it please tell me.So like something that you make with ingredeints that you normally have in your kitchen.Thanks


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

There is no need for "hoof oil". Unless you horse has a specific hoof problem there is no reason to apply anything to healthy hooves.

As an aside, if you horse does have a hoof problem, it is usually a diet problem and putting on a topical won't help anyway.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Hoof Oil*

Most horse preparations were devised and marketed in the western world by the Hercules Pdr Co who specialised in the making of products based on crude tall oil (like industrial soaps) and gum rosin ( such as adhesives). The pulp went off to the papers mills, the oil found an industrial use. Tall oil fatty acid is the basis for several hoof care prodicts
HPCo has long moved on via the route of gun powder.

The function of hoof oil is to protect and shine the hooves. A very clear and viscous vegetable oil might lubricate, waterproof and leave a shine on the hooves of a horse. A gunk in a garage might well do the job but mineral oils might contain numerous metallic additives which could do harm to natural horse hoof.

If I were desperate to make my horse's hooves shine, then I'd wash them with dishwasher detergent; I'd wipe them dry and I'd then brush them with rape seed oil or chip oil. 
Or maybe I'd just clean the horse's feet top and bottom with a horse pick, a brush and hand soap.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

For what purpose? I don't use topical oils to treat or protect the hoof (don't think they work). At a show, when I want the hooves to shine I just squirt my flyspray (Wipe II, oil based) on the tops of the hooves to have a clear shine. I am ghetto that way


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Majority of hoof oils do more harm than good. Best to leave alone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Every time a new horse product comes on the scene the advertising amazes me. I wonder how many people are duped by the claims. A hairdresser friend once told me I could use dish detergent to wash my hair and rinse with vinegar water. Shampoos coat the hair, they can never improve the texture of dead cells. Detergent means clean hair and the vinegar water removes any soap residue and leaves a nice shine. BTW, he was quite skillfull at convincing his lady clients to buy their expensive products.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Please note ladies that vinegar was used by the Romans as a cleansing agent.
They even tried to grow grapes in South Wales so as to produce vinegar - which is little more than stale wine. 
We have near by a hill overlooking what was once a Roman road which is called 'Vinegar Hill'

PS Nowadays vinegar is produced either from alcohol or acetic acid (which itself could in broad terms be described as 'refined; purified, dilute, synthetic vinegar)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Our horses are out on dirt paddocks and ride in a sand arena. Their hooves are always having the moisture sucked right out of them. Most of them do just fine, but some of them needs some extra help. If they don't need extra help we just put on some peanut oil. I think its like $20 for a few gallons at BJs wholesale club. 

"My horse" (i trained her for our program so she has been dubbed mine by my boss. The horse feels the same way, lol) has CONSTANTLY dry hair and hooves. Flax seed hasn't even put a dent in helping her. When I was riding her daily I would put pedocan on the tops and bottoms and let her stand with it on concrete for 30-60 minutes 3-5 time a week to really let it work. I go through less then 2 bottles a year at $20 each. $40 for the year isn't bad and it works! Also, there are other cheap store bought hoof polishers out there that are cheaper 12-15 dollars. If you only use as much as you need there shouldn't be any reason you go through more then one can a year which really shouldn't break the bank!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

